
The cost of selling Galaxies | asymco - Quekster
http://www.asymco.com/2012/11/29/the-cost-of-selling-galaxies/
======
zdw
Summing up the last graph, Samsung will likely spend roughly $16B in
promotions, marketing, and other payola in 2012.

Then again, Samsung is roughly 20% of South Korea's GDP:

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/30/3709688/samsung-25-years-...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/30/3709688/samsung-25-years-
lee-kun-hee)

